# "summarises a paper"



## allthewayanime

Buna ziua.Cum pot traduce fraza de mai jos?

"Leonid elegantly summarises a paper that applies game theory to the Ukrainian conflict."
"Leonid rezuma cu stil o foaie?/un document? in care aplica teoria jocului la situatia in Ucraina."


----------



## farscape

Câteva repere care sper să te ajute:

- to summarise: a prezenta pe scurt, a rezuma
- (technical, white, peer reviewed, ...) paper: articol, lucrare (ştiinţifică)
- games theory: teoria jocurilor vezi *aici*:

"teoria jocurilor reprezinta o abordare distincta si interdisciplinara a studiului comportamentului uman. Cele mai implicate discipline, in teoria jocurilor, sunt matematica si economia, dar si alte stiinte sociale si comportamentale. Teoria jocurilor a fost creata de matematicianul John von Neumann. Prima sa lucrare importanta a fost “The Theory of Games and Economic Behavior”, ..."

Later,
.


----------



## my_sageness

"Leonid a rezumat/sintetizat cu eficiență un articol care aplică teoria jocurilor la conflictul ucrainean."


----------



## irinet

I would approach 'elegantly' as being 'ingenuously', so referring to the *mind's creativity,* and not to the manner or style. In order to prove this, you can have 'elegant' in a context like, "an elegant solution to your designing problem could be matching white and grey squares rather than red and yellow which are less surprising in a kitchen shop."


----------

